# What you need to know about flashing ME9



## Semtex (Dec 11, 2001)

ME9 is the new gen. ECU from Bosch that are running the new 2.0TFSI for those of you who didn't know.

Couple of things that are availble from different tuners:
BDM flashing:
This is done by opening the ECU and connecting to a couple of pins on the board itself.
This technology is a backdoor way of getting a program in the ECU...since it bypasses some of the checksums that are neccesarry to validate the flash.
Most of the European tuners and now also one American tuner are using this method.
It is offered by 2 companies in Germany EVC and CSW they will also supply the checksums neccesary to make the tuners file work.
Most European tuners get their stuff here and don't do any development on the code side of things....only performance wise.
This is also why several non European companies have things like Trail software, multiple programs, anti theft, etc. and ...lets call them "EVC TUNERS" dont.
EDC16(Diesel, same architecture as ME9) Flashing:
Also done the BDM way, but recently a European tuner found out that they could change the adaptation channels through the OBDII port and sell this for a lot of money to people who don't have a clue....
OBDII Flashing (the real way):
Due to the architecture and RSA encryption/difficult checksums of the ME9 nobody (as far as I have seen) has done this yet. But I know we will see something comming from American tuners who do their own development in house...APR is one of these tuners.
So not ripping open your ECU etc....my preferred method.
If you want to read up on some of the things mentioned in this post have a look at:
http://www.evc.de/en/default.asp This is like the royal supplier to the German tuning industry of checksums, and tools to flash ecu's...

Enjoy....


_Modified by Semtex at 9:00 AM 5-7-2005_


----------



## Firepower_426 (Feb 14, 2005)

*Re: What you need to know about flashing ME9 (Semtex)*

Interesting post... thank you!


----------



## Semtex (Dec 11, 2001)

*Re: What you need to know about flashing ME9 (Firepower_426)*

The ME9 and EDC 16 ECU's are glued with a very strong glue (the white stuff you see on the board) which in some cases have caused some tuners to break the ECU even before "tuning" could be done.
Some use a heatgun nowedays to heat up the glue a bit...
With the advent of ME9 spare ECU's can only be ordered and coded with the use of the VIN number, if you chose to replace your ECU it can only be done at the dealer who will get the coded ECU from the factory and then insert it in your car.
The dealer then needs to hook the car up to the VW/Audi network to get the ECU validated to your car.
In all a more complex and expensive way of putting in a spare/new ECU into your car.
BDM in ACTION (backdoor way) the white stuff on the right is the glue.









_Modified by Semtex at 10:43 AM 5-7-2005_


_Modified by Semtex at 10:45 AM 5-7-2005_


----------



## scotty_passat (Apr 17, 2001)

*Re: What you need to know about flashing ME9 (Semtex)*

your post is generally very good http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif however how is BDM "the backdoor" and OBD-2 (CAN) the "real way"? they are both two *legitimate* standardized interfaces into the uP and flash....is it the "fear" of opening the ECU? 
And, there are already OBD-2 systems out there for EDC16... 

_Modified by scotty_passat at 1:59 PM 5-9-2005_


_Modified by scotty_passat at 2:00 PM 5-9-2005_


----------



## Nonlinear Optics (May 14, 2003)

*Re: What you need to know about flashing ME9 (scotty_passat)*

If I plunked down $27K for an A3 today with the 2.0T FSI engine, what software solutions are provided - today - to extract more performance from the motor ?


----------



## chris86vw (Feb 23, 2000)

*Re: What you need to know about flashing ME9 (Raman Gain)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Raman Gain* »_If I plunked down $27K for an A3 today with the 2.0T FSI engine, what software solutions are provided - today - to extract more performance from the motor ?

A3 in the Us, know one that I know of. There is someone with an A3 however that also has an A4 and his A4 has a neuspeed chip. he did a preliminary dyno of the A3 but I am not sure if he got it chipped yet.


----------



## scotty_passat (Apr 17, 2001)

*Re: What you need to know about flashing ME9 (chris86vw)*

UPsolute has the BDM equipment here in the US and Canada so it should be possible right now. 

Datasheet:
http://www.upsolute.com/db/new...D=801


_Modified by scotty_passat at 10:23 AM 5-10-2005_


----------



## Nonlinear Optics (May 14, 2003)

*Re: What you need to know about flashing ME9 (scotty_passat)*

do they accomplish this by cracking open the ECU or is this just a software flash ?


----------



## scotty_passat (Apr 17, 2001)

*Re: What you need to know about flashing ME9 (Raman Gain)*

the shell is opened up like shown above in the photos. The circuit board is bonded onto one side of the ECU case...this bonding is very tough like described above....there is no access to the chip to remove it. 
The other half of the ECU shell is screwed together and sealed pretty much like the ME 7.xx ECUs. A little hot air works well to open them up. 
"BDM" is a dedicated uP access bus, there are a set of pins on the accessible side of the board that the adapter hooks up to...this interface takes complete control of the uP allowing read/write of the flash. It's pretty slick. No soldering required.


----------



## rracerguy717 (Apr 8, 2003)

*Re: What you need to know about flashing ME9 (Semtex)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Semtex* »_
OBDII Flashing (the real way):
Due to the architecture and RSA encryption/difficult checksums of the ME9 nobody (as far as I have seen) has done this yet. But I know we will see something comming from American tuners who do their own development in house...APR is one of these tuners.
So not ripping open your ECU etc....my preferred method.

_Modified by Semtex at 9:00 AM 5-7-2005_
At the APR BBQ they said they where the first and only tuner in the world that had flashed the new 2.0T. They had the new A4 2.0T on display .You may want to contact them for the release of this product .







Bob.G


----------



## Misano (May 29, 2003)

*Re: What you need to know about flashing ME9 (rracerguy717)*

Several companies in germany and italy are testing OBD port CAN programing for ME9 EDC16
OCT is already using a system with there global distributors 


_Modified by Misano at 4:01 AM 5/12/2005_


----------



## QuickK03Crap (Oct 5, 2004)

*Re: What you need to know about flashing ME9 (Misano)*

Interesting reading.


----------



## scotty_passat (Apr 17, 2001)

*Re: What you need to know about flashing ME9 (Misano)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Misano* »_Several companies in germany and italy are testing OBD port CAN programing for ME9 EDC16
OCT is already using a system with there global distributors 

_Modified by Misano at 4:01 AM 5/12/2005_

ME9 and EDC 16 are two different ECUs...EDC16 is for diesels, ME9 is for gas. However the uP/architecture is the basically the same. (maybe you meant this and I mis-interpreted you http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif )


----------



## a2gtinut (Dec 2, 1999)

*Re: What you need to know about flashing ME9 (scotty_passat)*

JTAG connection?


----------



## mrkrad (Nov 9, 2000)

*Re: What you need to know about flashing ME9 (a2gtinut)*

yeah thats what i was thinking, hook up the ole dish network jkeys program to the printer port and go to town. lol.


----------



## Semtex (Dec 11, 2001)

*Re: What you need to know about flashing ME9 (Misano)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Misano* »_Several companies in germany and italy are testing OBD port CAN programing for ME9 EDC16
OCT is already using a system with there global distributors 

_Modified by Misano at 4:01 AM 5/12/2005_

Remember my first post? where I mentioned that one "tuner" was just changing the adaptation channels and called that OBDII flashing?


----------



## Tom/APR (Feb 27, 2001)

*Re: What you need to know about flashing ME9 (Semtex)*

http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2022788







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 2502 (Dec 28, 2004)

=P


----------



## 9VW23yrs (Jun 22, 2000)

*Re: (2502)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2502* »_=P

ha ha you added 1 to 2501


----------



## zerind (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: (9VW23yrs)*


----------



## Liquid1.8T (Dec 20, 1999)

*Re: (zerind)*

Yikes


----------



## bhvrdr (Jan 26, 2005)

*Re: What you need to know about flashing ME9 (chris86vw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *chris86vw* »_
A3 in the Us, know one that I know of. There is someone with an A3 however that also has an A4 and his A4 has a neuspeed chip. he did a preliminary dyno of the A3 but I am not sure if he got it chipped yet.

Here ya go...
http://www.hoppenmotorsport.com/a3FSItuning.htm
A link to a visit to the company...
http://www.audizine.com/forum/...27194
cheers! Mike


----------



## chris86vw (Feb 23, 2000)

*Re: What you need to know about flashing ME9 (bhvrdr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bhvrdr* »_
Here ya go...
http://www.hoppenmotorsport.com/a3FSItuning.htm
A link to a visit to the company...
http://www.audizine.com/forum/...27194
cheers! Mike

for starters I don't want hoppen stuff when I posted weeks ago nothing was available. heck I won't believe MTM has anything till someone posts that they actually own it.
Those are some very nice pics of your toy of the MTM facilty they are the real deal.
But I wont' be putting any MTM chip in my car so others can feel free to pick it up if the wish.


----------



## bhvrdr (Jan 26, 2005)

*Re: What you need to know about flashing ME9 (chris86vw)*

Right on. I replied to your post instead of the guys looking to chip his A3. That is a great car. I cant wait til they bring over quattro. It will be nice to see some people start chipping and data logging. Looks like the APR, MTM, and other stuff will do for these cars with chipping what K04 kits do for the B5 and B6. cheers! Mike


----------



## chris86vw (Feb 23, 2000)

*Re: What you need to know about flashing ME9 (bhvrdr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bhvrdr* »_Right on. I replied to your post instead of the guys looking to chip his A3. That is a great car. I cant wait til they bring over quattro. It will be nice to see some people start chipping and data logging. Looks like the APR, MTM, and other stuff will do for these cars with chipping what K04 kits do for the B5 and B6. cheers! Mike

And beyond.. So far the results (well claimed from europe) with say an exhaust seem to rival that of the APR stage III.. Definitly a much better starting point but going further will prove interesting once people find the limits of the injectors and pumps. Alot harder stuff to get around then in the past.
did they have any of those "supercars" completed or just those half done prototypes?


----------



## bhvrdr (Jan 26, 2005)

*Re: What you need to know about flashing ME9 (chris86vw)*

Well, that tour was months ago and as of now, yes they have completed ones. I believe they have some pretty cool videos on their german site. I wont be affording one anytime soon, so I try not to look at it too much







From what I am told we might be very pleased about the big turbo offerings. Yes, more will need to be replaced, but Mike H. told me the starting point of the motor is much better and throwing power at the FSI is much safer. I was worried about the compression ratio, and he giggled and told me not to think in terms of the compression ratios we are used to on standard FI motors like the 1.8T. Pretty exciting stuff. I think I am going to save up for the B8 or possibly a Quattro A3 when they arrive. I just couldnt get over how much silkier that 6-speed is compared to my 5. NO slop whatsoever. cheers! mike


----------



## chris86vw (Feb 23, 2000)

*Re: What you need to know about flashing ME9 (bhvrdr)*

Yeah the CR is fine, the direct injectin is a totally different beast. It helps to cool the cylinder temps as it sprays in so its not as affected by the high CR. Hell people even said the 1.8t CR was way to high but no one has had a problem.
From the numbers I have seen the 2.0T can hold about 115bar of cylinder pressure while the 1.8t could only hold 85 bar. I am not sure which bottom end they were using though as the 225 TT is the strongest, AEB/ATW and early transverse DBW blocks are next.. With the later blocks coming ith some real weak rods. The later ones still hold 350whp (two wheels) generally before they bend a rod from the cylinder pressure.


----------



## Freespeed (Jun 9, 2005)

As the first flasher system, as far as I have seen, OptiCan has now the obd-2 port flash program for VW/Audi 2.0T FSI engine ready. The program was released yesterday. I think Neuspeed.com is the dealer for OptiCan in USA and obdtuning.no / obdtuning.de for Europe.


----------



## Yorldi (Jul 20, 2004)

We have the software/hardware to flash 'em straight through the diagnose port.


----------



## Voodoo.T (Jul 4, 2002)

Am I the only person scared of the fact that APR uses Internet Exploder to flash their ECU? I mean, I'm expecting pop-up ads to show up on my MFA. That's just scary and irresponsible to use such a well-exploited piece of junk browser to load new engine control software with.
No, I'm not kidding either. I think it's scary.
But I'll still take a chipped A3 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## chris86vw (Feb 23, 2000)

*Re: (Voodoo.T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Voodoo.T* »_Am I the only person scared of the fact that APR uses Internet Exploder to flash their ECU? I mean, I'm expecting pop-up ads to show up on my MFA. That's just scary and irresponsible to use such a well-exploited piece of junk browser to load new engine control software with.
No, I'm not kidding either. I think it's scary.
But I'll still take a chipped A3 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif

FWIW.. they could use any browser.. Their way of protecting their software from being stolen is that you log onto their network to get the files from what I understand, this is why it has Zerins name right in there. It makes it specific to his car. Different chip tuners have different menthods of protecting their information.


----------



## Voodoo.T (Jul 4, 2002)

My understanding is it's an active-x thing, therefore only usable in exploder.
Totally understood about wanting to protect their work. I think a dedicated, standalone application with it's own 128-bit SSL encryption signal back to APR's servers would work a lot better and be a whole lot safer.


----------



## zerind (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: (Voodoo.T)*

I think its funny that you are basing 100% of your assumptions based on the fact it uses IE. If you had a clue about secure networking, you would know there are a ton of other items that go into connecting to a network securely than just an internet browser. I suggest you go read up on a technology that might be new to you called VPN. 
And yes, I am a systems engineer, I design secure networks for a living, and I proudly use Internet Explorer exclusively on my computers.







for all the IT wannabe Know-it-alls.

_Quote, originally posted by *Voodoo.T* »_My understanding is it's an active-x thing, therefore only usable in exploder.
Totally understood about wanting to protect their work. I think a dedicated, standalone application with it's own 128-bit SSL encryption signal back to APR's servers would work a lot better and be a whole lot safer.


----------



## GT_Series_18T (Jan 26, 2005)

*Re: (Voodoo.T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Voodoo.T* »_My understanding is it's an active-x thing, therefore only usable in exploder.
Totally understood about wanting to protect their work. I think a dedicated, standalone application with it's own 128-bit SSL encryption signal back to APR's servers would work a lot better and be a whole lot safer.

It's called a VPN (Virtual Private Network). IE is just a client means of interfacing with that network. Hell I could write my own client in about 30 minutes in Delphi or whatever language you want to display that site and connect via VPN. The browser is just a UI...really nothing more.


----------

